# Jack 2019 TTRS (not stock)



## Stacksofjack (1 mo ago)

Hey everyone, glad to be apart of the forum!
I’m 27 and have a TTRS that has been modded and she’s a fucking beast 😀 Really looking forward to meeting other enthusiasts and chatting, I’m not an engineer by any standards but really appreciate all levels of it.
from south wales if anyone is local to me hit me up! Me and my friends have some great cars between us


----------



## YELLOW_TT (Feb 25, 2004)

Welcome 😁


----------



## motodenta (Sep 16, 2021)

Nice!
What mods are running ?


----------



## kevin#34 (Jan 8, 2019)

welcome aboard!


----------

